# 2 Yr Old AQHA Critique



## ANuJourney (Sep 3, 2012)

{8 months}









{12 months}

























{17 months}

















{current. 2yrs}​


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

OMG she's beautiful!!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

That's a NICE looking filly! You get tired of her, you can drop her off her, no problem.


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

She could honestly pass for a hunter under saddle! She is pretty! Good luck with her


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Oh no she would NEVER be show quality! Here just let me take her off your hands XD!


She is stunning!


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Very pretty horse. Very breedy. Nice blood lines. Would love to see if she would cut. Wish she had a little more bone but that is all.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

I know this horse and the owner from another board, and I just drool over her every time I see her. If she pans out training and performance-wise in the pen, she's the TOTAL package as far as I'm concerned. What I love about her, is that she has grown up pretty much balanced throughout her young life so far....no out of whack downhill and catch-up stuff.....pretty much level the whole way through.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

KigerQueen said:


> Oh no she would NEVER be show quality!


LOL! I so agree with you. I think she should come here where I can keep her hidden so she won't embarrass her owner......


NOT! She's quite lovely!


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Oh wow, she's drop dead gorgeous. I love her build, and that butt! She's my absolute favorite color/marking combo, chestnut with four white legs and face white 

If you ever get tired of her . . .


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

Oh My, she is a fancy, fancy girl. THIS is what good breeding is all about!!! LOVE!


----------

